# what should I do?



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I purchased a show prospect puppy. So far she is really nice as far as her conformation goes but one huge issue. She is scared of people, especially men. Now I'm really not sure how to train a dog not to be. I have tried having her meet new people, take her almost everywhere with me and she still doesn't seem like she is going to improve. I hate to think she wasn't properly socialized but that is what am assuming. I have been thinking of going back to the breeder and asking her to hold another pup for me to exchange and I'm not sure she is willing to do that. I took a chance buying her without any contract. I only did that cause I have seen so many of her dogs show and are champions. I really wish now I hadn't. Do you think I should at least ask or does anyone know of any programs or dvd's that will help with this issue. My pup is 7 months in our first show in AZ in Nov. I just know she will shy away from the judge. Our first show training session is tonight.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you have bonded with her, I would work on socialising her - don't push her to meet people yet, but find a place where people pass some distance away, where you can sit with her and drop treats for her every time anyone is in view. Little by little you can move closer. Set up sessions with friends where they drop treats while ignoring her, and wait for her to go to them. Make sure the instructor in the class you go to knows about her issues, and is prepared to give her some time - and lots of chicken! Once you know what will be involved in the Judge's examination, you can work more specifically on that - lots of treats from you for letting a "stranger" close, then for allowing a touch, building up to a full examination. 

If you are not bonded with her, then I suppose it might be worth asking the breeder, but if your pup is not socialised there is no guarantee another pup from the same background won't have the same issues.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

At 7 months, your pup is in the fear stage. Every day, without fail, take your puppy into a tractor supply store and work her. Also ask people to approach her, over and over, and reach for her. 

I talk Karat a few simple commands: 1) face -- which warns her that someone will touch her face, 2) smile -- which makes her relax her lips so her teeth can be checked, and 3) happy tail. Each of these commands were taught with lots of treats and repeated as I sat on my butt and watched TV. Also stroked her tail (tickling underneath and repeated "happy tail". This encouraged her to become accustommed to these activities. 

Tractor supply is one of the few stores that allows you to take your dog in and walk the aisles. Although there are people around, it is much easier to start than trying a petco or a petsmart store where there are too many distractions. Plus tractor-type people will cooperate often when you ask them to pretend to be a show judge and run their hands over your pup.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good ideas, Marco, but I doubt there are many tractor stores in Arizona LOL.  I've never heard of it. Here you can take dogs to Lowe's. Since Melody is in Arizona, she probably has Lowe's hardware stores there, too. It's a great idea, though, and she can do the same thing there.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I probably should say it: A shy dog doesn't make a great show dog. I am surprised the breeder sold you a show dog without a show dog personality. A huge part of a good standard poodle is a bold, curious, happy, funny personality. If they don't show that in the ring it is pretty hard to win.

You could try a UKC show. They are low key and inexpensive and a great place for you and your puppy to practice in a show setting. Everything is the same as AKC except size. If I were you, I would take her to some of those shows and see how she actually does in the ring. Sometimes show poodles seem to transform in the ring and you could be surprised. When the judge approaches, you could also get a firm, gentle hold on the underside of jaw/neck so she doesn't balk. 

There is a show in Phoenix in early November. That would give you a couple months to socialize her:
United Kennel Club: PHOENIX (O) CONF ALT JS

You might also want to consider a show or two in California. Depending on where you are in Arizona, they may only be a couple hours from you.


----------

